# Blood scours



## shezza17 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey I have 2 potty calf's about 7 weeks old and one had blood scours really bad to the point there was chunks of blood everywhere! Its cleared up now but he still has diarrhea and looks really down. The other calf had heaps of ticks that have now been removed but I can't seem to find any on the sick calf cause he's really furry, any tips on how to look for them better?


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Make sure u look in the ears and around them that's a bad spot


----------



## Traveler24 (Oct 30, 2015)

For the calf with scours try Diaque. It works really good for getting the gut back in check and getting PH where it belongs. Should see results in a day or 2 using that.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Coccidiosis sounds like to me. Best get something to treat Coccidiosis. I can't remember what we used to use its been so long.


----------

